# In Text Datei schreiben die auf einem Server liegt



## redneb (23. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in eine Text Datei schreiben die auf einem Server liegt?

Ich habe mehrere Clients die über ein Netzwerk Zugriff auf einen Apache Server haben. Auf dem Server befindet sich
ein Ordner in dem eine Text Datei vorhanden ist.  in meinem Fall  http://localhost/text/log.txt

Wie kann ich die Datei öffenen, auf existenz prüfen und dann etwas an das Ende der Datei schreiben?

Mit der Klasse URL bekomme ich doch nur einen lese Zugriff, oder?


```
FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream( .... );
```
ist auch nicht so das wahre....


Wär es vielleicht auch sinnvoller die Datei in einem FTP-Server Verzeichnis ab zu legen? Und wie bekomme ich dann
eine Verbingung hin? Muß ja dann den Benutzernamen und das Passwort mit angeben.



Vorschläge, Tipps und Lösungen sind gerne Wilkommen^^




Danke
redneb


----------



## Guest (23. Aug 2005)

Geht nicht. Das müsste der Server schon unterstützen.


----------



## redneb (23. Aug 2005)

Also...

Hab mir jetzt einen FTP-Server eingerichtet. Hab ein Verzeichnis mit Benutzernamen und Passwort eingerichtet in dem
sich dann eine Text Datei befinden auf die ein lese und schreib Zugriff möglich ist.

Wie ich mich zu der Datei verbinde hab ich glaub schon raus bekommen. Nur hab ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden
etwas in die Datei zu schreiben. Werde dann jetzt mal schauen ob ich was finde bei Socket...


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2005)

Ich würd dir vorschlagen, zuerst mal die RFC's von FTP und HTTP zu lesen...


----------



## redneb (23. Aug 2005)

danke... auf so eine Antwort kann ich verzichten...

Das ich mit dem FTP Protokoll nicht direkt in die Datei schreiben kann ist klar. Jedoch nicht wie ich die Datei auf den 
Clienten bekomme da an das Ende schreibe und wieder in das FTP Verzeichnis bekomme.


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2005)

redneb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke... auf so eine Antwort kann ich verzichten...



Hallo? 
Ich meine das ernst...Wenn du mit Sachen herumhantierst, die du nicht verstehst, dann lies zuerst die dazugehörigen Dokus..
Ansonsten würd ich dir raten, von der IT die Finger zu lassen...


----------



## Dukel (23. Aug 2005)

Evtl. mit einer Serverseitigen Sprache (JSP, Php, Perl,...) oder per WebDav.


----------



## redneb (23. Aug 2005)

Das ich nicht besonders viel Plan hab mit der Netzwerkprogrammierung stimmt, besonders in Java.

Aber du hättest vielleicht grad die Regel dazu schreiben können...

Für was ist denn das Forum da? Doch nicht um gesagt zu bekommen dass man ganze Bücher lesen soll, oder?
Welches Katipel zB. wär da schon eine bessere Antwort.


Aber Schwamm drüber, hab ne Lösung gefunden, auch ohne die RFC´s neu zu lesen


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2006)

Hi,

Kannst du die Lösung dann mal für alle posten?


----------

